# Purchasing a Handgun



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I've owned lots of firearms but never a handgun. I'm kicking around getting one just for a new shooting opportunity. I have no interest in a concealed weapons permit. I believe I need a purchase permit - how do you go about getting that?


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Go to your local police department and tell them that you want a "handgun purchase permit". Once you get it, it's just like buying any other gun. I believe the actual name is "Application and License to Purchase a Handgun". State form RI-010.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654-16241--,00.html


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sometimes its easier to go to your county sherrifs department. If your town is anything like mine you have to have an appointment with the chief to get a purchase permit and he only does it on like tuesday and wednesday. Now that was a few years ago when I first looked into it, but I have just gone to the sherrifs dept everytime.


----------



## jnrhunters (Apr 2, 2009)

They changed the purchasing permit a little. You will still have to go to you local police dept in your county. Ask for a purchase permit. They will give you a yellow card with four separate attachments on one card. Before you buy your gun you will have to notarize it. Now when you go buy your gun, Fill out the yellow card with the seller. Questions are name address gun type and so on. Then you tear one of the parts of the yellow form that says (seller) give it to the seller. you will have 3 left. you will keep one (purchaser). and you have to mail the other 2 back to the sheriffs department in 10 days from when you picked up your permit. It seems like allot but its not. good luck...


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

jnrhunters said:


> They changed the purchasing permit a little. You will still have to go to you local police dept in your county. Ask for a purchase permit. They will give you a yellow card with four separate attachments on one card. Before you buy your gun you will have to notarize it. Now when you go buy your gun, Fill out the yellow card with the seller. Questions are name address gun type and so on. Then you tear one of the parts of the yellow form that says (seller) give it to the seller. you will have 3 left. you will keep one (purchaser). and you have to mail the other 2 back to the sheriffs department in 10 days from when you picked up your permit. It seems like allot but its not. good luck...


Geez, with all that ya might as well get a CCW!


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

They did make a lot of rules changes. The 10 day thing is the most important. You can also drop it off at the sheriffs department within the 10 days. If you do not turn it back in by the end of the 10 days they will charge you with a misdemeanor and a $250 dollar fine. So, even if you do not buy a handgun get that purchase permit back in 10 days. You also no longer have to take the gun in for inspection. So, I guess they made it a little easier


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I know I can count on this site!


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

You have 10 days from the date of the sale. Unused permits do not need to be returned. 

MCL 28.422 (5 )

(5) If an individual purchases or otherwise acquires a pistol, the seller shall fill out the license forms describing the pistol,
together with the date of sale or acquisition, and sign his or her name in ink indicating that the pistol was sold to or otherwise
acquired by the purchaser. The purchaser shall also sign his or her name in ink indicating the purchase or other acquisition of
the pistol from the seller. The seller may retain a copy of the license as a record of the transaction. The purchaser shall receive
3 copies of the license. The purchaser shall return 2 copies of the license to the licensing authority within 10 days after the date
the pistol is purchased or acquired. The return of the copies to the licensing authority may be made in person or may be made
by first-class mail or certified mail sent within the 10-day period to the proper address of the licensing authority. A purchaser
who fails to comply with the requirements of this subsection is responsible for a state civil infraction and may be fined not
more than $250.00. If a purchaser is found responsible for a state civil infraction under this subsection, the court shall notify
the department of state police of that determination.


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

tallbear said:


> You have 10 days from the date of the sale. Unused permits do not need to be returned.
> 
> MCL 28.422 (5 )
> 
> ...


You might want to call your sheriffs department to confirm that. I just purchased a new pistol under the new changes and the clerk overly emphasized the fact that unused permits need to be turned back in within 10 days of issue or you would incur the civil infraction. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

I quoted the law. They can say and do about anything they want. The judge will find you guilty or Innocent by the law.

I choose to follow the law and "ask" that the officers check with a superior for clarification when told different.



8 Point said:


> You might want to call your sheriffs department to confirm that. I just purchased a new pistol under the new changes and the clerk overly emphasized the fact that unused permits need to be turned back in within 10 days of issue or you would incur the civil infraction. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.michigan.gov/msp/0,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654-16241--,00.html 

Purchasing Firearms in Michigan
An individual must apply to their local police or sheriff's department for a License to Purchase a Pistol prior to obtaining a pistol. A license to purchase is not needed for an individual with a CCW license. However, a NICS check must be completed by the FFL (Federal Fireams Licensee) prior to the transfer of the firearm.

The police authority will check for any criminal record at both the state and national level.

The applicant must answer gun related questions on a Basic Pistol Safety Questionnaire, with at least 70% correct, and swear before a notary that they meet the statutory requirements to own a pistol.

The License to Purchase a Pistol form must be completed even though the applicant may already have possession of a pistol, such as through an inheritance. Federal firearms licensed dealers are not exempt from this section of the law and must also get a license any time they purchase/acquire a pistol from an individual or another gun dealer. There is an exemption only for dealers purchasing pistols directly from the manufacturer or wholesaler.

A License to Purchase a Pistol is valid for 10 days to purchase a pistol. The seller must sign the license and keep one copy for his/her records. An individual must keep a copy and return two copies to the local police department within 10 days of purchasing the pistol.

*Some agencies require all unused license to purchase forms be returned to them for record keeping purposes.*

These forms are licenses to purchase a pistol and the purpose is not to circumvent the required NICS (National Instant Check System) check when buying a shotgun or rifle from an FFL dealer.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

I'll stand on the law and not on a "policy" a local authority has in place.


----------



## jnrhunters (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought Springfield xd-40 3 1/2 weeks ago. I asked for two permits and only used one. I threw the other one away. I can see why they want the unused one. But tuscola county said they didn't need it back ,*BUT...* every county is different..


----------

